# FLU AND SORE THROAT AT 9 WEEKS PREGNANT



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi

I am just 9 weeks and 5 days pregnant and had a last can last week at 9 weeks and all looked good.
But from this Sunday I have been really fluey with a sore throat and generally feeling pretty rough.
I haven't taken anything but have just been resting and trying to sweat it out - today I have gone back to work although still feeling bad.
Am worried this could have an affect on my baby.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Your baby is nicely protected  

If you have a temp or headache, you are able to have some paracetamol, it will make you feel a bit better

Take care x


----------

